# handcorker leaves dimples?



## kennyan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi,

I just finished bottling my first batch of VR Pinot Grigio. Using the hand corker, from finevinewines.com, all are now corked. The only thing i see is that the handcorker leaves dimples int he tops of the corks. Does this always happen or is there a way to avoid it?

Adam


----------



## mesquite (Mar 6, 2007)

Good question. I have wonder that to. I just do not like the dimples


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2007)

Alawys and there is only 1 way of fixing it that I know of as Im in the same boat. I believe the answer is a better corker.


----------



## Harry (Mar 6, 2007)

I have the same problem but i hide the dimples with a cork cover


----------



## geocorn (Mar 6, 2007)

All of the inexpensive hand corkers leave a dimple; however, over time, most of them go away. If you are giving the wine away, use the shrink wraps to conceal the dimple. If you stay in the hobby, you will eventually own a floor corker, which will solve your dimple problem.


----------



## Dean (Mar 7, 2007)

I've heard you can grind a dime down to fit the smallest part of the corker, and this will prevent dimples if you place it on top of the cork before inserting in the bottle.

I've got 3 floor corkers, and 2 of them make dimples as well. the 2 that do it are older models, and the newer one seems to have a flared end that prevents it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

Which one does not do it Dean, the Italian or the Portuguese?


----------



## kennyan (Mar 7, 2007)

good idea with the dime! id also like to k now which floor corker doesnt have this dimple problem. thanks for the help

Adam


----------



## masta (Mar 7, 2007)

I have the Italian model I bought back in 2002 and it doesn't put dimples in the corks.


----------



## Dean (Mar 7, 2007)

I have 2 portuguese and 1 italian corker. The older italian and older portuguese both have a thinner cork pusher that can leave a dimple. The newer portuguese one from 3 years ago, has a flared tip that is a little wider that does not leave dimples.

The dimples don't bother me, as they mostly come out anyways.


----------



## kutya (Mar 7, 2007)

I hate the dimples on the corks. I tried using a small washer on top of the cork, it never worked. I finally broke down and got an Italian (Ferrari) corker from FVW. It is a a dream, no dimple and so easy to use my 8 year old usually does the corking....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool guys!


----------

